# I need Lip Balm Containers



## zigkid (May 24, 2004)

If anybody has any leads on where to buy these, Or if you have had them made where i would get them from. Thanks so much Tammy


----------



## Bonsai (Mar 3, 2009)

Try this site...

www.rachelssupply.com

GW


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

brushymountainbeefarm.com has these. Also Lorann oils, inc. used to sell them and other lip balm supplies.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

www.rusticescentuals.com have a huge selection of containers and shrink wraps to go with them. Good prices too.


----------



## John Cunningham (Jan 24, 2005)

We just got some today that we ordered off of a place on ebay. We shopped around and this was the best price we found. The tubes are the same as we bought before from Glory Bee.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Don't waste time at the small places or resellers. Go to the source. I get mine from here.

http://www.sks-bottle.com/Lip_Balm/Lip_Balm.html

Great and fast service.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Rohe:

I love SKS. Great people and great products.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

http://www.ebeehoney.com/lip_balm_tubes.html

These folks have a great selection and ship very quickly.


----------

